# Sears chainsaw help



## Jon In Tucson (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm a newbie here on HT, and I need a little direction for a Sears chainsaw model 358.360280. 18" bar and 42cc engine. It has a start and run problem. Will start cold with several squeezes to the primer bulb, full choke and couple of pulls on starter rope. Will run for a short time, then die and no amount of rope yanking will start this thing. It is about 5 or 6 years old. and is my son in law's where it sat unused. If I clean all of the passages in the carb out with brake cleaner what are the settings for the high and low needles? I saw the thread on the "McGyvver" tool for adjusting the spline type screws. Very good idea. Can you help me out?
Jon In Tucson


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

These saws are made for Craftsman by Poulan, I have several....
I've had good luck after a re-build to turn both L and H from lightly seated to 1 1/2 turns out.
Here's a couple of sites for the Walbro carb:
http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/
http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/family.asp


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Jul 31, 2010)

Glenjudy, 
Thanks for the info on the Walbro site. The service manuals are easy to understand and the drawings help also. God bless and good luck.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Jul 31, 2010)

*More info discovered*

Well, after some more digging into this chainsaw, I have made a few discoveries. I had a problem with the prime bulb, so ordered and installed it. Found out that the carburetor is a Zama rather than a Walbro. The only identifying numbers that I have found are: W20A and 46A on the line below. Zama has a website with pretty good information, however, There must be a prefix to the W20A that I am missing. I have not been able with any certainty identify which Zama carburetor I have. After disassembling and cleaning with brake cleaner and compressed air, I was able to get the saw to idle and run once.... It seems to flood oh so easy, and with the top cover off and filter element out, I can hear a hissing and fuel is pooling in the black plastic holder for the filter element. When I do get to run and then shut the saw down, the fuel tank appears to be under pressure. Now I know I'm in Arizona and it's about 104 degrees in the shade as I am doing all this work, but this doesn't seem normal to an other small engine I ever worked on.  Anybody got a clue as to what is going on here? Thanks again for your help. God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

On Zama's, the base model ID will probably be C1U or C1Q, it's usually down in a recess on one side of the carb, (or the other)....the outside of the carb has to be clean to see it...........
however, the Sears part no. for carb indicates Walbro WT-89.
they are confusing sometimes.


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like I have had some success. The big difference is was Walbro's adjustment info for low and high mixture screws indicated 1 1/4 turns out for initial adjustment and Zama says 2 turns. Once I got that little fact in line, the quest was a little easier. Thanks again, Glenjudy for your help. God bless.
Jon In Tucson


----------

